# bowfishing pontoon



## bhunter

We have just got a 18' pontoon that we are going to set up to bowfish off of. I was wondering if anyone has any pics of any pontoons set up so that I could get some ideas. I have in my mind how I want it but would just like to see some more ideas. thanks so much for your help in advance!!


----------



## castandblast

Iv seen lots of them. I can try and copy and past pics from another site if you want. However, most are the same. They use the railing around the boat to mount the lights on and use a troller. I have seen 2 or 3 that put a fan on a pontoon and one guy built a kicker on his.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Mike on bfc had a killer toon rig.... like a 250 on the back with a 35 kicker


----------



## doodleflop

Earlier this year I put lights on my toon. I used 1-1/4" pipe that would fit in my rod holders to hang my lights on. The lights are metal halide with 400w bulbs like you would have in a shop or gym. They are plenty bright enough when the ballast gets warned up. I use a 3500w champion generator all wired into the 110 plug. The front light is hung on a bracket I made at work with pipe that I could slide up or down to adjust the height off the water. 

I used my trolling motor to get around I have a minn Kota 70lb thrust. I've only took it out once to shoot. We could get in water around 12-14" deep. Just keep a push pole handy incase you get stuck. 

















And can be used as a grow light for kids with stunted growth


----------



## castandblast

Hey doodle, does those lights not get your way when you shoot?  Itmayjyst be the way the pics look on my phone.


----------



## doodleflop

castandblast said:


> Hey doodle, does those lights not get your way when you shoot?  Itmayjyst be the way the pics look on my phone.



Somewhat yeah they do but they are bright enough you see the fish way before they'd be under the lights. Maybe in the next few weekends we can go out and shoot so you can get an idea how to setup yours.


----------



## j_seph

I believe castandblast already has a good setuo


----------



## doodleflop

j_seph said:


> I believe castandblast already has a good setuo



Like I would know that by reading this thread


----------



## bhunter

We are going to take off the walls because they are so high. i have found some pictures of pontoons and people have built platforms on them and didn't really get why because the pontoon floats alot higher out of the water than our bass tracker


----------



## j_seph

bhunter said:


> We are going to take off the walls because they are so high. i have found some pictures of pontoons and people have built platforms on them and didn't really get why because the pontoon floats alot higher out of the water than our bass tracker


Sort of like those fools that have the 4' high decks on jonboats


----------



## castandblast

j_seph said:


> I believe castandblast already has a good setuo



I have a setup, I don't know how good it is. I put a few fish in it every now and again. Lol.  But I would still like to shoot with yall, especially one night up at Hartwell.


----------



## j_seph

3 of us are going tomorrow night. I booboo'd and didn't invite doodleflop till late. Maybe he can get his toon up there tomorrow night as well?


----------



## Flaustin1

We are going to be out tomorrow night also.  Ill let everybody know how we do if yall will do the same.


----------



## doodleflop

j_seph said:


> 3 of us are going tomorrow night. I booboo'd and didn't invite doodleflop till late. Maybe he can get his toon up there tomorrow night as well?



I'll be out tomorrow night a little further north across the state line in Tennessee  happy birthday present to myself


----------



## j_seph

doodleflop said:


> I'll be out tomorrow night a little further north across the state line in Tennessee  happy birthday present to myself



Catfish are on spring break up there this weekend.


----------



## bhunter

*pontoon update*



It is almost ready!! I think it's gonna be good!!!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

It already looks like a fish shootin barge to me!


----------

